# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  اذا غاب الأبو ..

## Princess

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ياكريم ...

 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 .
 ..
 .



علامات الحزن -Here- بصوت المبدع .ملا باسم كربلائي







 مشت طول الطريق تنوح وتصيح .. يا يوم ويعود الـ راح يا يوم ..!!

*اذا غاب الأبو* ما تغمض العين .. يعاشرها السهر و يسافر النوم ..!



 تصيح يابويا وزينب تصيح .. يابو الأكبر عليك اشتاقت الروح ..

 نياح وصوتهن بالليل مسموع.. عليهن بالخرابه التمت الناس ..





طشت جابو إلها وقربت يمه... حزينه وشبقت الراس وتشمه.. 

 اخذني وياك ما اصبر بلياك... انا بنتك *رقية* يابو اليمه..




 علي السجاد صاح بصوت محزون.. ياعمه *ماتت الطفله* ياعمه
 اجت زينب عليها وشافت الحال .. لقتها على النحر مقطوعه الأنفاس..!!

 دمتم بخير
 وبحفظ الرحمن

----------

ليلاس (02-11-2011), 

عفاف الهدى (01-20-2011), 

فرح (01-19-2011)

----------


## فرح

عظم الله لكِ الاجر سيدتي ..
مأجوره ياكعبة الرزايا ..مأجور مولاي يازين العابدين ..
مأجورسيدي ياصاحب العصر والزمان .
غاااليتي اميره..
سلمت يمنااااك وفي ميزان اعمااالك 
وقضى ربي حوااائجك ..
موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد
السلام عليكم |~


السلام على رقيةَ المظلومة 

تصميم رائع !

أشبعنيّ حزناً بعمق التصوير 

عظيييييم !

من كل جوانبة

بوركتَ يداك وَ في ميزان الأعمال

مآجورين

----------


## عفاف الهدى

امدح في شو واخي شو يالبرنسة 
هي القصيدة وكلماتها ولحنها وادائها 
والا التصميم وابداعه والوانه 
غناتي بجد روعه وحتى اني راويته ريلي من كثر ما عجبني 
بعد اذنش هل تبيحي لييي استخدامه عرضه في برنامجنا في الأربعين

----------


## Princess

تسلمو لي من كل مكروه
وموفقين وايانا لخدمة الآل

عفاف.. حلالش غناتي... هو وغيره من تصاميم حسينيه بدون ما تاخذي الأذن =)
موفقين

----------


## Hussain.T

الصرآأإحة الفكرهـ حلووهـ كثيــر،،
بس برضو أحس انها ما وفت ويا كلمآت القصيدة مدري أحس مفروض يكون التصميم حزين ومن زآوية أخرى أفضل<<دهـ مجرد رآي مش أكثر!
^__^
أبدعتي معلمتي

----------


## ليلاس

*تصميم رـآئـــــــــع ..*

*تسسلم ديآإتك عزيزتي ..*

*مجهوود ضخم ..*

*يعطيك الف عآفية .."~*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*تصميم حسيني حزين رآئع*

*تسلم يمناكِ اميره ع الابداع*

*ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه*

*ودي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*موفقه لكل خيييير ..*

----------

